# James river Blue Cats



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Just wanted to share a fun trip I had about a week and a half ago 
(2-21-09), Mike (catcarnage) ,Ken, and myself went down to fish the James river with guide Chris Eberwien, I dont want to sound like a commercial, but this was my second guided trip for trophy cats and Eberwien was a thousand times better than the guide I used down on the ohio a couple of years ago. 

We started out the day at 8:00 am and ran out to check a gill net he had set earlier in the morning, it was completely empty, he reassured us and said hes got another spot. When we got there he threw a cast net and pulled up about 20, 8" shad, the second throw, when he sets it he says.. "umm Im gonna need some help with this" we laughed, he said "no really" Mike goes over to help him and he pulls up a 8 ft cast net filled to the brim with 8 to 10" shad, he got enough bait for our boat, one of his buddies boats and threw back 200 shad. We then ran out to a spot and within 5 mins had 2 fish in the boat, a 10# and a 23#. After a bit we moved spots and Mike (luck of the order) Hooks into a monster, it went 63# , the rest of the morning we moved from spot to spot catching 2 or 3 at each spot between 15-40# in search of what Chris kept calling a "big one". 

Around 2pm he gets a call from a buddy that said he caught one that bottomed out his 75# scale, this buddy also happend to be the current state record holder at 95# and said this one may challenge. He asked if we mided if we ran up to see it of course we said "heck no", we pulled up and weighed it on Chris's scales and it went 87#! Just under the record but MY GOD that thing was MASSIVE. We got right back to fishing and I landed my new PB #43er and Ken gets his PB 38#er and then Mike ( again LUCK of the order im NOT bitter ) gets another 62# fish that looked like it was attacked by a shark, ( see photo),

All day he was working hard to put us on BIG fish, we moved spots at least 10 times, thats alot of work with 10 poles each with a 15 oz weight, and not because we werent catching fish they just wernt 75# + which is his goal, he was a blast to be around also, had our sides splitting several times. He is a country boy with alot of great stories, and I woulda had fun catching nothing with him. His rates are real reasonable and I will definatly be booking with him again.

Heres the pics, I took some video also that I am working on editing, ill post when its done. Its now back to the 10# channels are "big ones" 
But this trip has me motivated to break that 20# mark this year at home.

http://www.slide.com/r/2ii0ua9u6T-Y...previous_view=mscd_embedded_url&view=original


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks for sharing! I've watched numerous tv shows on fishing for blues on the james... from what I have seen... the river has come a long way to what it is today... some really massive fish in there... congrats on the new PB also


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

congrats, Steelwolve! I live up by alum/hoover now, so if you ever need a catfishin buddy give me a holler!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Justcrazy and Crappiebub are leaving for the James soon.

We recognize Neil Renouf

Sounds like Wildman outdid himself for you guys. Eberwein can find bait when no one else on the river can.

I think Archie got a blue over 100 pounds a few years back in the King Kat tournament.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish! They are a blast to catch. 
Heading down to try and top last years fish. Hope to have some posted next week.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,guys.
bob,good luck to you and dumbsh......................uh justcrazy


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fish man, James River looks like a blast..........olj


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow - great trip!!


----------

